# Fische durch Bodenablauf in Filtertonne



## Azur (1. Aug. 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich den richtigen Bereich erwischt habe. Falls das hier besser in den berecih Technik fallen sollte, bitte verschieben.

Ich habe gestern meine Filtertonnen geöffnet um die Bürsten mal sauber zu machen. War zwar nicht viel Schmutz drin, aber jede Menge Fische. 2 größere Goldi, ein halbes Dutzend __ Moderlieschen, 1 __ shubunkin und ein großer Frosch .

Natürlich habe ich alles ausgekeschert und wieder in den Teich gepackt. Eine Stunde später waren wieder einige in den Tonnen.  Lässt sich sowas irgendwie verhindern oder gibts Tips dagegen?. Mein Domdeckel sitzt ca 1,5cm oberhalb des Teichbodens. Viel tiefer bringt wahrscheinlich keine genügende Sogwirkung mehr. Oder?

Ich möchte schließlich, dass meine Fischlis im Wohnzimmer bleiben und nicht immer in den dunklen Keller gehen. 

Danke für die Antworten und liebe Grüße...
-Wilfried-


----------



## Creature (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf in Filtertonne*

Das einzige was bei sowas hilft ist ein Gitter oder ähnliches. Einzige Problem... sowas mindert die Sogwirkung und kann sich nach der Zeit mit Schmutz zusetzen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf in Filtertonne*

... und ganz genau deswegen betreibe ich KEINEN Filter,
sondern bloß einen Skimmer.


----------



## Jufka (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf in Filtertonne*

@ derschwarzepeter
Mag bei einem Teich deiner Größe ja auch Funktionieren, Andere können einen solchen aber nicht bauen/Finanzieren und Müssen sich eben mit einem Filter Rumärgern. 

Ich denke auch das die Pumpe in der letzten Filtertonne steht und nur klarwasser pumpt, also geht von Getier hächselnden Pumpen keine Gefahr aus was dir ja sehr wichtig ist. Wie vermeidest du das Tiere in denn Skimmer gesogen werden? Ist doch das selbe nur ohne ein paar meter Rohr dazwischen. 

@Azur
Wenn du einen Skimmer im dauerbetrieb hast dann könnte ich mir vorstellen das ein Gitter einige zeit frei bleibt, aber sobald kleinste Blätter zu Grund sinken :__ nase

Oder vllt falls nicht anderes klappt eine leere tonne ohne medien vorschalten und Täglich die Fischies zurück setzen  vllt merken sie sich ja das dieser ominöse Ablauf nicht in Schönere Gewässer führt.

Gruß Florian


----------



## Azur (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf in Filtertonne*

Ich denke auch das die Pumpe in der letzten Filtertonne steht und nur klarwasser pumpt, also geht von Getier hächselnden Pumpen keine Gefahr aus was dir ja sehr wichtig ist. 

Richtig. Die Pumpe steht bei mir in der letzten Filtertonne. Zusätzlich noch in einem großen Keramikkübel, der ca 35cm hoch ist. So besteht auch keine Gefahr, dass die Pumpe den Teich mal komplett leerpumpen könnte. Auf dem Kübel ist dann noch ein Feines Netz gespannt, sodass auch kleine Fischlis oder sonstiges Getier nicht gehäckselt werden können.

Wenn du einen Skimmer im dauerbetrieb hast dann könnte ich mir vorstellen das ein Gitter einige zeit frei bleibt, aber sobald kleinste Blätter zu Grund sinken :__ nase

Dauerbetrieb habe ich zwar nicht immer mal so ein paar Stunden am Tag. 

Oder vllt falls nicht anderes klappt eine leere tonne ohne medien vorschalten und Täglich die Fischies zurück setzen  vllt merken sie sich ja das dieser ominöse Ablauf nicht in Schönere Gewässer führt.

Das Problem ist, dass die Tonnen unter der Terasse sind; und jedesmal die Dielen wieder losschrauben, ist auf Dauer ziemlich lästig. Aufgrund der Gegebenheiten kann ich auch keinen klappbaren Deckel daraus machen.

Ich denke, dass ich das mal mit einem Gitter oder so versuchen werde. Muss aber noch ein bisschen warten, bis es wieder wärmer ist zum Tauchen. 

Danke und liebe Grüße...
-Wilfried-


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf in Filtertonne*

Hi Florian!
Ein Teich kann zwar meiner Meinung nach nicht groß genug sein,
aber das heisst nicht, dass man nicht auch in kleinen Teichen ohne Filter auskommen kann!
(Siehe Miniteiche - ich hab selber früher einen solchen betrieben - mit Minifischen)
Man darf sich natürlich nicht der frommen Illusion hingeben, 
dass sich mit ein, zwei 50 cm-Koi in einem Mörtelschaff
schon irgendwann ein biologisches Gleichgewicht
nebst glasklarem Wasser einspielen wird!

Das muss schon richtig dimensioniert sein:

kleiner Teich => wenige kleine Fische
großer Teich => wenige große Fische
ganz großer => mehr große Fische
mit Durchfluss => viele Fische (Andi!)
Am Besten: KEINE Fische 
und wenn´s schon unbedingt sein muss, dann nicht füttern! (Stoffbilanz!)

Zum Skimmer:
Ich vermeide nicht, dass Tiere in den Skimmer gezogen werden,
aber nachdem der nach ca. 15 m 100er-Verrohrung ohne Filter im Röhricht mündet,
wo die eingeschlürften Blätter ruhig vermorchteln können und die Sumpfpflanzen düngen,
schadet das selbst großen Fröschen nicht. (_"Noch einmal! Noch einmal!"_)

Hi Wilfried!
Wenn du ein Gitter machen möchtest, 
dann mach´s nicht nur sehr großflächig, was die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und die Verstopfungsempfindlichkeit reduziert,
sondern lass dir auch etwas einfallen, wie du´s OHNE tauchen reinigen kannst:
Vielleicht ein Seil dran zu einer Boje?

Die Filtertonnen solltest du auch gut zugänglich machen - die brauchen ein bissi Betreuung!
Da immer die Terrassenbretter loszuschrauben, ist nicht nur viel Arbeit,
sondern auch schlecht für´s Holz!


----------



## Jufka (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf in Filtertonne*

Hallo Peter,
Das mag ja alles stimmen aber trotzdem haben manche eben nicht die möglichkeit sich einen kleinen Weiher anzulegen wegen: platzmangel, Fehlender genehmigung der Regierung  usw. 
Manch einer legt denn Teich aber Trotzdem extra an um ein Paar Koi oder andere zu halten, mit einer Geeigneten Filterung lässt sich Mangelndes Volumen/Fläche für Bakterien/Nährstoffzehrer zumindest etwas Kompensieren 
Das weist du Sicherlich sehr gut und ich weiß umso mehr wasser umso besser, also irgendwie Reden wir aneinander vorbei 

Dein Skimmer System finde ich vorallem dank Mammutpumpe sehr Löblich, allerdings bei anderen halt leider nicht möglich da ohne abscheidung von Feststoffen Bei Fischbesatz das wasser Sicherlich schnell Kippen würde. 

Nun gut genug Gespammt

Zum Gitter noch:
du könntest dir zum Beispiel eine Muffe Bauen die dicht auf dem einlass der ersten Filtertonne aufliegt, eine potente Pumpe dran und bei bedarf muffe aufsetzen und Rückspühlen 
Oder vllt eine Düse im Ba einbauen und einen Dünnen Schlauch zum Ufer legen, alle 2 wochen kärcher anschließen und durch Spühlen, fragt sich ob der druck unter wasser reicht

Gruß Florian


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf in Filtertonne*



Jufka schrieb:


> Zum Gitter noch:
> du könntest dir zum Beispiel eine Muffe Bauen die dicht auf dem einlass der ersten Filtertonne aufliegt,
> eine potente Pumpe dran und bei bedarf muffe aufsetzen und Rückspühlen


Das verstopfte BODENABLAUF-Gitter IM Teich RÜCKSPÜLEN? 
DAS wird nicht nur den am Gitter klebenden, sondern auch den rundherum am Boden leigenden Dreck übel aufwirbeln!


Was die Teichgröße betrifft:
Wie du treffend festgestellt hat, 
ist es nicht möglich, im kleinen Teich mehrere große Fische zu halten,
während die Natur für das Notwendige sorgt.

Zu glauben, letzteres durch ein paar hundert Euerlein, ein paar Metern Rohre und ein bissl Chemie zu ersetzen,
ist eine fromme Hoffnung, die von der Industrie durch aufwändige Werbung genährt wird
und die vorhersehbare Erfahrung, dass das immer nur Krücken sein werden,

Wenn man MIT der Natur arbeiten will, muss man sehr behutsam und umsichtig sein,
man greift in komplexe Syteme und Regelkreise ein und ein gestopftes Loch reisst u.U. 3 neue auf.
Der Filter sorgt für sauberes Wasser, saugt aber verschiedenste Lebewesen ein - nicht nur Fische!
Das Zooplankton z.B. vergammelt im Filtermaterial und düngt damit die Algen im Teich. 
Dort gedeihen dann die Schwebealgen, gegen die ein UVC eingesetzt wird,
wodurch die in ihnen gebundenen Nährstoffe wieder frei werden
und die Algen düngen, die den UVC nie  sehen:
Fadenalgen.

P.S.: Ich bin auch ein Lernender!


----------



## Joerg (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf in Filtertonne*

Florian,
die meisten merken irgendwann, dass es im Filter nicht angenehmer ist.
Einen hab ich 3mal aus dem Vorfilter geholt, bis er es gemerkt hat.
Mit einem guten Filter kann man etwas ausgleichen, 
die notwendige Stoffbilanz erkauft man mit grossen WW.
Versuch den BA Deckel noch ein klein wenig tiefer zu setzen.


----------



## Jufka (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf in Filtertonne*

Joerg,
Das ist doch eine Gute Nachricht für denn TE 

Derpeter, 
Wenn der BA seine Arbeit gut verrichtet dann sollte um ihn herum eig. nicht so viel Dreck liegen Das der Teich wochenlang trüb ist. Zudem meinte ich Sicherlich keine pumpe mit 60Qm pro std.die denn Teich zum Whirlpool macht  wenn denn Dreck aufgewirbelt wird dann ist der Sicher in wenigen Stunden im Filter gelandet und kann dem Kreislauf entzogen werden. 
Ich sagte Technik kann es Kompensieren, Nicht ersetzen! 
Viele Koiteiche Funktionieren, trotz viel kg Fisch auf wenig wasser und ohne Bepflanzung. 
Regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel gehören für mich übrigens zum Kleinteich dazu und wurden daher nicht weiter erwähnt. 

Gruß Florian


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf in Filtertonne*



Jufka schrieb:


> Regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel gehören für mich übrigens zum Kleinteich dazu und wurden daher nicht weiter erwähnt.


Bei Grundsatzfragen von Teichneulingen muss man das aber erwähnen,
denn damit lässt sich viel reparieren, 
WENN unbelastetes (Phosphat!) Wasser zur Verfügung steht.

P.S.: Für mich ist das leider keine Lösung - ich muss das Wasser pflegen: 
Bei 250 m² wäre ein regelmäßiger Teilwasserwechsel schön teuer!


----------



## Plätscher (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf in Filtertonne*

Hallo,

zum Gitter für den BA. Einen Seerosenkorb nehmen. auf den Boden von aussen ein Stück Ufermatte annähen (wg. Optik) und einen Bügel aus Edelstahldraht anbringen. Dann kannst du bequem von Teichrand,  mit z. B. einer Harke den Korb über den BA stülpen und genauso leicht wieder zum reinigen abnehmen.


----------

